# New B14 Drift Spoiler!!!!!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Let me know if you guys would like to see this in produstion....


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

When you look at it from the side it looks fine. But I don't like it I think is too big.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm not sure whether i like it or not. maybe post some pics when the rear end conversion is complete and everything is one color, then we'll talk


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

i want it


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

kind of reminds me of an old skool porsche dont ask me how it just does


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*JDM 240 Drift style.....*

I like the look alot and feal that it will be more affective for our cars than a shoppong cart spoiler!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

reminds me of an older generation teggy


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i dunno with me it depends on the mood but withmy mood right now i like it


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

depends on 2 things

can you make it bolt into the stock bolt in points?
and whats the price.. ive wanted one of those "whale fin" spoilers for so long.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I was about to say the same thing about the 1st gen integras.
However it also has a pro-stock drag look to it.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Isnt it pretty much the Black Widow wing?

http://www.grounddesigns2000.com/01-blackwidow/index.html
Then up top, click on "Hoods/Fenders/Wings" and on the new page click on "Wings". They put copyrights on everything so I cant link you to a pic, sorry.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, thats what it often goes by


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't like it...not on the B14. Man, you've done alot of work to the back. I haven't seen the back in ages.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i like it. maybe if it were a bit shorter...but hey i still like it


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i like as is.. take it off yoru car. and give it to me.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> ive wanted one of those "whale fin" spoilers for so long


Whale tail... not fin


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bolt points are stock.....*

No trunk holes to fill or paint if you get the C/F one you can just bolt it on annd go..... By the way its not a black widow wing!!!!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i simply would like a fiberglass one.. scorchn, what kinda prices are we looking at here? PM me, and let me know, i'd really like to start saving.



> Whale tail... not fin


Whale fin... not tail  how about shark tail!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *Whale fin... not tail  how about shark tail!! *


 Whale fin, not whale tail or shark tail, a shark tail is vertical....haven't you watched flipper back in the day....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

tu chè... well.. lets make a shark fin, on top, behind the sunroof..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY!!! I bought the same wing (Black Widow) for my ride right B4 I crashed it....Its sitting in my balcony if anyone is intrested...

Dont mean to scam your thread Scorch...

It think its a great look...I would have luved to have been the first Sentra with it...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

for real?.. does it bolt on directly? and fit good?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

If it was smaller I think it'd look real good.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Looks smooth, but needs a body kit on the car to go with it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks real slick, Mike  .

If I remember right, Sean named that spoiler 'Steve', so if it ever goes into production, it'll have to go by that name   .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *Looks real slick, Mike  .
> 
> If I remember right, Sean named that spoiler 'Steve', so if it ever goes into production, it'll have to go by that name   . *


Thats right Sean told me he had gotten the same wing but he was like me and waiting to put it on....or sumting


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can't we just name it bob?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

or. we can name it black widow...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It never actually fit the trunk on the Sentra correctly. It was supposed to be mounted when the car was repainted and the new skirts and rear valance were put on, but in order to fit, it would have to be lifted up slightly on risers, and that was unacceptable. So Sean is rocking the wingless look, and sold the wing back to Mike, who, as you can see, has modified it slightly to better fit the 200SX trunk.

And we named it Steve since the sideskirts were named Nadia and... I forget the other one. The rear valance is "Hector."


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i seeeee..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Last time!!!!!!!!!*

Its not a black widow wing.........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It was a Hybrid wing 

Mike has done quite a bit to it though....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> Whale fin... not tail how about shark tail!!





> Whale fin, not whale tail or shark tail


 Ugghh hmm...
Whale fin's are horizontal..one on each side of the whale.
That would mean you would have spoiler comming out of the side of the body... one on the left and one on the right.

Whale tails however, originated from the 70's Porsche 930 Turbo and the *1979 Datsun 280ZXR....
very rare car, which only produced 1000 cars for make teh production class... it was the RaCe version of the 280Z's and ZX's.
One unique feature they had was an Whale Tail, for providing 340lbs of downforce at 100 mph.

Here is where you can buy one for 280Z's....
Whale TAIL not Fin 
Mini whale tail 

and here is what they look like on Z's


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That's what I was thinkin' about doin' too, I had seen a guy with the same wing he said it was a Black Widow wing for a Civic. Do you make yours??


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yes he does


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Scorch always has parts in C/F. Gonna have that wing in C/F??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I was looking at a WRX earlier and they have the same style wing on the back, just it doesn't start at the end of the trunk and extend outward, it starts near the rear window and ends at the trunk. I think this partucular design would look better that way too. Have the end of the wing end at the back of the trunk, and the rest be closer to the window.
'sleeker' that way.

These are horrible photochops but i hope you get the idea. I really need a bigger picture to do the work since there aren't enough pixels to make the image smooth. ALso I moved the wing too far forward in each picture. Actually the 'butt' of the wing should extend about 2 inches or so from the edge of the rear of the car.









Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

reminds me of one of those Pontiac Sunfire spoilers or old Eclipse's/Talon's.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea I think it looks kinda odd because of how far it extends past the bumper, I'd imagine it look sbetter in person though.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no way man, the way he origionally has it, as long as it wraps around the body of the car.. or fits snugly to the car.. thats allll that matters.. i like it with the extended llook


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Like I said....*

I want to keep with the drift look and only stillen makes any sort of aftermarket wing for the 200 that you sill have to shave and relocate trunk holes to mount it.... I am trying to save going through the headache of having holes in the trunk filled, then having it painted, and paying a body shop to install it. This is made so that (ANYONE) Can install it. If you Pay some more you can get it in C/F and you dont have to worry about painting it, Which should be around the same price as a fiberglass one that you would have to pay to have painted. So It will Save you guys money and down time. Plus it looks great with just about any kit, and fallows the reflection line of the cars shape from the front to back....... Looks Fast.....


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think the way the wing was to begin with is better. That other wing looks kinda gay.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> That other wing looks kinda gay.


i didn't know that wings on cars could be homosexual....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Updated the wing a little. Made it stick further back. Looks more like i envisioned. My first attempt was not as nice.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well see i dont want it in black or c/f look.. i will get it painted irriguardless what form it is in.. i prefer it in fiberglass so it will be more affordable, and i can save it for my painting session.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i like the wing...if it was vented with a small mounting point in the middle i would love it. kinda like the 2nd gen RX-7 wings....keep it custom and it will always be tight cause no one else will have it.


----------



## eXEmplary (Jul 30, 2003)

ScorchN200SX, I know yours is not a Black Widow, but since Psch91 mentioned their website I just wanted to post a pic so people wouldn't have to go through all that clicking. (hmm, although by the time they've gotten this far into the topic they've probably already seen the pics) (oh well, I just thought it was cool I could link to it ... you just have to navigate down through all their layers of frames and javascript to find the actual source ...)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanks,*

I know my car doesnt do it justice right now but that will give them a pretty good idea of how it will look.....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

and how long will it be til its done?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have been slammed......*

My brother is up from cali with his new specv and I have been slemmed working on it before he has to go back. I should have the part completely finished by the end of aug, then it will go down to be molded and put into production, so I expect everything to be ready by Oct......


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you going to mold it with C/F ? how exactly do they mold C/F, i know how to do fiberglass, but i guess they use heat or something for the C/F molds?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

It's ok, I think you should make a larger base for it on the car if you want it to come back so far


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Mike, I want one made for my Sentra.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

scorchin.. hows it coming along?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i will want one for my 200... ithink it will be the best spoiler for our cars. only one i like right now is the stock one.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i like it....i would buy one....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Just the clean up....*

It fits and I need to clean up some edges, primmer it, drill the holes and send it down to be molded. I hope it wont be to long.....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Just the clean up....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *It fits and I need to clean up some edges, primmer it, drill the holes and send it down to be molded. I hope it wont be to long..... *



Now Samo was telling me that the trunk lid on your 200 is differant than the one on Sean's and that it wouldnt work on the Senta. Will this work on both the Sentra and 200sx, and how much you gonna charge there Mike. If ya wanna tell me in a PM or EMAIL then send me one.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Wont know the price till molded.*

There were alot of problems with it from the start, I will check the fitment on my fatherin laws sentra and get back to you guys, I know the sentra trunk is about 1 1/2" wider than the 200 but the contours are about the same. So we will see.....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

BTW hows the family doing Mike? I havent talked to any of ya in quite some time.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Doing good,*

Boys are getting big and destructive. Wifey is good as well.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Did you find out if it works on the Sentra trunk yet? I can tell you I am a serious buyer on this Mike.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Man I have Been SLAMMED!!!!*

Sorry I havent had the time to get to it yet. I am still trying to finish up the Fenders(LOOKS SWEAT!!!!!!) And I have had quite a few custom orders go through. I am just trying to tie up loose ends and it hasnt helped that its been getting dark an hour earlier. I will do a final test fit with pics of the fenders and spoiler before they are sent to be molded at the end of the month......


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Sounds good. BTW what fenders? Also are you looking for more custom style orders?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do luck fenders right mike ?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well.*

Always looking to do custom stuff and the fenders are more of an (AGRO DRIFT) And I dont think any one has seen anything like them. I think that SAMO would agree that the are GOLDEN!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Word. Those fenders are pure sex. If I had a B14, I'd definately rock 'em.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think I'll be able to


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

about the fenders...I of course want to see some pix the second you're done, but put me on the list for them. I'm getting sick of the fiberglass in the Z3s so these better be c/f 

also, do they have/come with brackets for the headlights. I tried yanking the old ones off my original fenders, but now they're all rusted in there.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Brackets.....*

No the are not going to molded with brackets, But I will post install pics and how to pull off the stock brackets and mount them really easily.......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Honestly, I think they should come with headlight brackets or someone needs to tell me where I can find new brackets. 

I've been through the process of yanking off the stock brackets, it's not fun. W/O a dremel, it took me 10 minutes to yank off each weld (4 spot welds for 2 fenders). Here is everything that is bad about this process:

>The cut (or pulled) bracket is starting to rust b/c of the exposed metal from the removal process.
>The Stock fender is bent, scratched, missing the bracket, and complete garbage after taking off the bracket. Coulda sold the stock fenders to someone that needed them, but now they are at the dump.
>Brackets didn't screw in very tightly without being directly connected to the fender, Headlights were loose until I went in and tightened the upper screws to the point of stripping the head.
>Fender has toruble lining up with the front bumper b/c there is no bracket holding the fender on in that spot. The headlight bracket did just that.

Please reconsider the headlight bracket or find a backup plan b/c I REALLY don't like the idea of using the yanked stock bracket


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*You did it the hard way!!!!!!*

All you have to do is DRILL out the welds with a 1/4-3/8" bit and the bracket falls off. Then when you install the bracket to the fender (PRE DRILLED HOLES FO PERFECT FITMENT) you bolt in on to the fender finger tight the install the fender and tighten everything up evenly. Any ways the passenger side Z3 has fitment issues were the brackets match up. I am going to do many test fits, and install pics so that any one can do it with ease......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'll take your word that you'll get the fenders to work perfect, but I still hated throwing out my stock fenders. I could have made an extra $100 or so selling off the stock fenders to someone who has been in a wreck.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You can always contact Nissan and see if they sell just the mounts separate from the fender also. I know from seeing parts come in at work that most of your car comes in more separate peices than you would belive.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol... man scorchin, as soon as you get those ready, save me one.. spacifically "holy200sx's wing"... man that would be cool to have the factory led bar fit in it.. lol


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

bump/


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

So hows it comming out Mike?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

one.. the accord wing.. doesnt even fit the car.. it doesnt totally wrap around.. bad fit.. and.. 
Two.. someone needs to work on their adobe photoshop skills LOL.. Travis


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

WTF??? It's not a stock wing anymore.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*WTF???????*

QUOTE]_Originally posted by 1999GXE1.6 _
*one.. the accord wing.. doesnt even fit the car.. it doesnt totally wrap around.. bad fit.. and.. 
Two.. someone needs to work on their adobe photoshop skills LOL.. Travis *[/QUOTE] 

Like it has been posted several times I have modded the hell out of it and that wasnt a photo shop.... I ran in to some snags with it and the stock mounting holes and am working out those little buggs before I finish it....[


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You tell him Mike!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*It at the molders.....*



SlowestRice said:


> You tell him Mike!!!!


Email Jermaine and put a little fire under his but to get this finished for christmas!!!!! I am sure Santa could get it down the chimney if He was motivated to.... [email protected]


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..Wing looks dope.. ..has a "stealth-drag-thing" going on.. ..much better than those played'out shoppin'cart wings..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Group buy added, finnaly!!!!!!!*

Finnaly I am proud to bring you the B14 drift spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44480










It Is at the molders now!!!! It mounts up to the 200sx stock mounting points with 10mm bolts Perfectly. For the sentra you will need to drill holes but fits snug. I am hopeing to have enough orders to fill the first group buy by Febuary 14th. Within that week I hope to have them all out to the ones who ordered. Like I say first come first served!

Fiberglass, 280$ + SH Down 140$ 
C/F, 432$ + SH Down 216$ 

Once finished and ready to ship, I will request the remainder + shipping from each buyer. 

This is a NON refundable deposit to secure the mold and production for the other's who have purchased. 

Please email me for questions and payment info.

[email protected]

Thank you, all who have been waiting It is here!


----------

